# Americans in Sevilla?



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Any fellow-Americans in Sevilla? Would like to meet you. Thanks.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Sevilla is a big place, PROBABLY MORE THAN A FEW Americans there. Try enrolling in Español por extranjeros classes. You will more than likely find some Americans there. We live a long ways from there in the Pyrenees and have become part of the Spanish community but my wife meets with some Brits every week to get her English fix. She has also put together a group of women who are Spanish, wanting to practice English as well as a reading program at the local library in English for young children that has been extremely successful.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

There's an American Women's Club for people who want to speak English here:

AWC Seville | American Women's Club of Seville

Meetups with language exchange are really popular in many places in Spain, including Sevilla. You can search meetups to find them. Here's one:

Language Exchange and English Conversation in Seville! (Sevilla) - Meetup

In my experience here in Malaga, once you start at one meeting, you'll learn about other meetings. The really nice thing about these English clubs is that there are bilingual Spaniards that you'll meet.


----------



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

AllHeart said:


> There's an American Women's Club for people who want to speak English here:
> 
> AWC Seville | American Women's Club of Seville
> 
> ...


Allheart, thanks for your response. Am assuming the Women's Club is for ladies; if so, am ruled out. Languages Exchanges sounds interesting, will check out.


----------

